# Thermometers for deep frying, etc



## cat915 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello,

Hope someone can help me out w/this. I've used, or rather attempted to use, a thermometer for heating oil and it never works. I've used the type that clip onto pot but this doesn't work if using a skillet as sides aren't high enough. The temperature will read what the recipe states but whatever I attempt never turns out. I mean the thermometer is resting against the side cause it's clipped on so how does that give accurate temp? Is there some type of "exceptional" thermometer on the market that's better than others? Is there a trick to this that I'm just not comprehending? Please help.

Thanks much.

Cat


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Can you find a picture of what you're referring to exactly?

I assume you're talking about one that looks like this:









First, if you're wanting to "deep fry", you'll need to use a pot with higher sides than a skillet, otherwise you're not really deep frying, you're shallow frying with probably not enough oil to maintain a particular temperature range once you add whatever your frying which may be a large factor in why it isn't working for you. Even if what you're adding is room temperature, it will still drop the temperature of the oil once you add it to the oil, so you need enough oil to maintain enough heat so there is not a significant temperature change.

It can also be dangerous to have a lot of oil in a pot that does not have high sides. Only fill a pot 1/3 full of oil to be on the safe side, especially if you're just starting out. Many kitchen fires have been started by filling pots and pans with oil and not leaving enough room between the top of the oil level and the top of the pot.

The clip thermometer is not made for clipping on pans that are only an inch or two high. That's why it is not working effectively for you.

So the "trick" for you would be to "deep fry" in a proper pot with higher sides, not a pan. What exactly are you trying to deep fry?










An alternative to the clip thermometer for deep frying would be the following:

http://www.epinions.com/Taylor_Canni...splay_~reviews


----------

